
Scientists report first results from CUORE neutrino experiment - LearnerHerzog
http://news.mit.edu/2018/scientists-report-first-results-neutrino-mountain-experiment-matter-antimatter-0326
======
AnimalMuppet
TL;DR: No events observed yet.

